# Hey, All My Kitty Ginger :-)



## cherylpamela66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey Everyone! This is my awesome kitty Ginger, she is 5 years old now I adopted her in Quincy CA 5 years ago. Ginger is really smart and a lot of fun  I loved the name they gave her at the shelter. Reminds me of the fun comedy Gilliang's Island hugs all!


----------



## Lee (Apr 2, 2020)

Looking mighty comfy there Ginger. Your mommy takes good care of you.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 2, 2020)

whoops....no pic on that last one....but anyway....Howdy from Jack!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2020)

We got our first kitten in 1973. We named her Ginger. For some reason we shortened it to Ginny. It didn't much matter she never came when we called her by either name. lol 
She had 6 toes on each foot and really made a racket when she flopped those big feet around.
She also liked pumpkin pie and sponge cake. 
I miss her especially at Thanksgiving when she would hang out waiting for the  pumpkin pie.


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> whoops....no pic on that last one....but anyway....Howdy from Jack!
> View attachment 97756


 Hi Jack what a really cute kitty awww


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We got our first kitten in 1973. We named her Ginger. For some reason we shortened it to Ginny. It didn't much matter she never came when we called her by either name. lol
> She had 6 toes on each foot and really made a racket when she flopped those big feet around.
> She also liked pumpkin pie and sponge cake.
> I miss her especially at Thanksgiving when she would hang out waiting for the  pumpkin pie.


Awwww! Animals are awesome, I had a black cat named Inky some years back for 21 years. Love her dearly and miss her also but she is in heaven  such fond memories!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2020)

Cute cats. Love the name ginger. 
Jacks picture is priceless.


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Apr 15, 2020)

Me too, hugs Keesah and all


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2020)

cherylpamela66 said:


> Hey Everyone! This is my awesome kitty Ginger, she is 5 years old now I adopted her in Quincy CA 5 years ago. Ginger is really smart and a lot of fun  I loved the name they gave her at the shelter. Reminds me of the fun comedy Gilliang's Island hugs all!View attachment 97746


@cherylpamela66  Ginger looks very sweet and relaxed, give her a hug for me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> whoops....no pic on that last one....but anyway....Howdy from Jack!
> View attachment 97756


Love Jack's markings, my cat sits like that too!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thx for the kind words - minus the litter box, he’s pure entertainment...most of the time lol
C’mon/c’mon....a pic of your kitty, pls!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2020)

My boy Loki.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 15, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We got our first kitten in 1973. We named her Ginger. For some reason we shortened it to Ginny. It didn't much matter she never came when we called her by either name. lol
> She had 6 toes on each foot and really made a racket when she flopped those big feet around.
> She also liked pumpkin pie and sponge cake.
> I miss her especially at Thanksgiving when she would hang out waiting for the  pumpkin pie.


We had a cat that would beg for watermelon.

Always gave me visions of feral cats robbing watermelon patches in the middle of the night...


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 15, 2020)

that Loki is a fiiiine lookin fella...omg....sooo cute! ! !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 15, 2020)

This isn't the best of photos,it was taken in 1973. Our Ginger and Shepard Bullet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> that Loki is a fiiiine lookin fella...omg....sooo cute! ! !


Thanks @Lizzie00 , he has an easier time sitting that way, he's a Manx, no tail.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> This isn't the best of photos,it was taken in 1973. Our Ginger and Shepard Bullet. View attachment 99562


@Ruth n Jersey  What a sweet photo of Bullet and Ginger, the kitten is so cute and tiny, and the dog looks so gentle....love this!


----------



## Carol_1960 (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh my God, they are all so adorable


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Apr 21, 2020)

These are great photos, love them, animals are so awesome  took Ginger for a walk today she loves that. She knows her territory and sticks by, really smart. Starting to get warmer and will be in the 70s to 80 this next couple of weeks, yayyy!


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 21, 2020)

Well, it looks like I came to the right spot to make my first post,  because I love cats!!!!!  And my first cat, some 50 years ago, I named Ginger.. I presently own, or should I say, I am owned by my 2 year old Tux (Dotson)   lol


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 21, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Well, it looks like I came to the right spot to make my first post,  because I love cats!!!!!  And my first cat, some 50 years ago, I named Ginger.. I presently own, or should I say, I am owned by my 2 year old Tux (Dotson)   lol


Welcome, Danny.
I'm pretty new here as well.

You are correct...dogs have owners, cats have servants.
I've had both.


----------

